# Sudeki - Installshild bricht Installation ab!



## ToxicCobra (11. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte auf meinem Rechner gerne Sudeki istallieren. 
Leider bricht sich die Installation beim Start selbst ab. Ohne Fehlermeldung! Einfach aus.

Ich habe die WindowsXP 64 Edition als Betriebssystem. Ich habe es auf einem anderen System (WindowsXP) getestet, da klabt es ohne Probleme!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Spiel trotzdem zu installieren?

P.S. Kompatibilitätsmodus auf WindowsXP funktioniert nicht und die CD auf die Festplatte zu kopieren (und dort aus zu starten), hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Look (11. Januar 2007)

Dürfte eh nicht laufen, selbst wen Du es installiert bekommst (btw. wen Du es eh auf nem 32 Bit System probeinstalliert hast, warum hast den Installordner nicht einfach kopiert und in der 64Bit Versioneingefügt - billiger gehts doch nicht), ganz einfach deswegen, weil Sudeki Starforce als Kopierschutz benutzt und dafür gibt es keinen 64Bit Treiber, den das Spiel unterstützt.

Und ob die Keksversion bei dir läuft, mhhh.


Zum eigentlichen, mir ist die Problematik erst vor kurzem untergekommen, im Zusammenhang mit Paraworld und dortigen Installationsfehlern - dabei wurde der Tipp gegeben den Ordner:

C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\InstallShield

UMZUBENNEN und dann die Installation nochmals zu probieren. Fehler war, soweit ich das noch weiss ein Windowsupdateding, wo da was a bissel schief lief. Muss nicht helfen, könnte aber.


----------



## Solon25 (15. März 2009)

Ich hab hier die Foren-Suche benutzt und ein altes, passendes Thema ausgegraben. Nachdem ich über Google eine Lösung gefunden habe, komm ich aber nicht weiter, brauch da ein wenig Hilfe bei der Beschreibung:



> To install Sudeki in *Windows Vista* just follow these instructions:
> 
> 1. Extract the CAB-files "Sudeki.cab" and "Sudeki1.cab" to a directory like "C:\Sudeki-Install".
> 2. Copy the *.bat into the directory created in step 1.
> ...



1. Ich erstelle unter C:\ den Ordner "Sudeki-Install" und entpacke die 2 Dateien genau da rein.

2. Ich habe keine *bat Datei, konnte aber noch was runterladen und zwar eine "Installer Staplerverarbeitungsdatei". Könnte es sein das die in den Ordner muss?

3. K.A. was ich da machen soll. Etwa den "C:\Games\Sudeki" Ordner erstellen, in den diese Installerdatei rein kommt und dort doppelt klicken?

4. Die "make_german.bat" hab ich auch aus dem Download, die muss dann anscheinend in den 2. Ordner und auch nochmal ausgeführt werden?

5. Verstehe ich nicht ganz, den "Sudeki-Install Ordner" löschen, aber der Zuastz heisst? -Unbenutzte Sprachfiles verbleiben dadrin?

Besten Dank an die fleissigen Bienchen


----------



## Look (15. März 2009)

Punkt 1 hasst Du verstanden, Punkt 2 hasst Du richtig erfasst, kopiere die installer.bat, die Du runter geladen hasst, einfach dort hin. Punkt 3 hasst Du falsch verstanden, command line meint hier entweder die "ausführen" Sache im Panel, was sich öffnet, wen Du auf Start klickst, oder was man als Eingabeaufforderung kennt (geb mal in diese "ausführen" Zeile cmd ein und Enter). Du  startest den Installprozess über die installer.bat mit einem Parameter, damit die installer.bat weiß, wohin sie installieren soll:

Beispiel, Du hast die Eingabeaufforderung per cmd geöffnet und vorher entpackt, sowie die installer.bat und make_german.bat in den Ordner kopiert, nun navigierst Du dich zu diesen Ordner per cmd.

Ich nehme jetzt mal folgendes an, die cmd startet und zeigt auf C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Benutzername, Du hasst alles vorbereitet auf/in D:/Eigene Dateien/Sudekidaten, also navigierst Du wie folgt:

C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Benutzername>d:

mit dem Buchstaben und dem Duppelpunkt + Enter wechselst Du das Laufwerk

d:/>cd Eigene Dateien

mit dem Befehl cd springst Du in den jeweilig nächsten Ordner

d:/Eigene Dateien>cd Sudekidaten

nochmal gesprungen

d:/Eigene Dateien/Sudekidaten>installer.bat "C:/Game/Sudeki"

Und nun haben wir, das getan, was Punkt 3. meinte, wir haben die installer.bat aufgerufen (wie im Explorer der Doppelklick) und haben ihr den Parameter für den Installationsort mitgegeben. Wen alles glatt läuft, wird nun installiert.

d:/Eigene Dateien/Sudekidaten>make_german.bat "C:/Game/Sudeki"

Und nun installieren wir mit dieser bat, die wie die installer.bat ins Verzeichnis kopiert wurde, die deutschen Sachen, wieder übergeben wir den Parameter, damit die bat weiß, wohin es geht.

Danach kommt Punkt 4, wir löschen das Verzeichnis, das solltest Du erst tun, wen Sudeki auch funktioniert .


[Nachtrag] Warum zur Hölle mach ich diesen Terz, Du hast ja schon Angaben zum richtigen Ordner gemacht, Depp ich, also wie gehabt, cmd usw., keine Ahnung welcher der Startordner bei der vista cmd ist, ich nehme mal an so in der Art:

C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Benutzername

also Befehl

cd c:\sudeki-install

danach Befehl

installer.bat "c:\Games\Sudeki"

danach Befehl

make-german.bat "c:\Games\Sudeki"


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. März 2009)

@ Look

Musst du die Anführungszeichen jedesmal wie hier

make-german.bat *"c:\\Games\\Sudeki"*

mit eingeben oder geht's auch ohne?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Look (15. März 2009)

Ausprobieren? Entschuldige ich kann es nicht anders sagen, da die Parameterübergabe oft recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird, mir kamen schon Sachen unter wie /t, -u, \g, +f. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, bzw. bin mir sicher, das die Gänsefüsschen sein müssen, zumindest haben sie bei DOS, Batches usw. noch eine Bedeutung (ebenso wie die Doppelgänsefüsschen).


----------



## Solon25 (16. März 2009)

Danke, wrd es mal antesten 

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch der Link zum Forum, wo ganz unten die *bat Dateien zum DL verlinkt sind.


----------



## Ozzie (24. August 2010)

Hi Leuts!
Ich weiß, der Thread ist alt, aber leider lassen sich die BAT-Dateien, die für die Installation unter Windows Vista/7 nötig sind, nicht mehr downloaden. Das ist eine Frage mit geringen Erfolgschancen, aber, hat jmd. die Batch-Dateien vielleicht noch so zufälligerweise und könnte sie hier uploaden? Vielleicht sollte man die auf patches-scrolls.de hochladen, damit sie nicht wieder verloren gehen.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe,   
Ozzie

Edit: Ihr müsst euch keine Mühe mehr machen , ich habe in einem anderen Forum glücklicherweise noch die Datei gefunden!


----------



## Yoth2 (29. November 2010)

Hi.
Der Yoth hier. Meine alte Seite mit dem Ur-Installer ist ja wegen Verdacht auf 1337ness down. Mittlerweile habe ich aber auch eine neuere Version des Installers erstellt. Ganz ohne lästiges entpacken und Commandline Tipperei. Da es dabei immer massive Probleme gab dachte ich mir ich versuchs mal mit 2 handliche EXE-Dateien. Ein Installer und eine 7zip-Executable, die das Entpacken übernimmt.

Anleitung:
- Beide Dateien aus dem Zip irgendwo auf die Festplatte entpacken.
- SudekiInstall.exe starten.
- Unter Source die DVD als Quelle angeben.
- Unter Target ein Zielverzeichnis erstellen und angeben.
- Sprache unter Language auswählen.
- Install drücken.

Zip-File habe ich an den Post angehängt.

Tipps und Hinweise:
- Unterstützt jetzt alle Sprachen des Spiels und kopiert auch die Filme - alles direkt von DVD.
- Wenn die Installation vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde, das Installationsverzeichnis vor einem neuen Versuch erst löschen.
- Falls die SudekiInstall.exe nicht starten will fehlt das .NET Framework. Kann man über Windows-Update installieren. Bei Windows Vista/7 ist das eigentlich immer schon dabei.
- Falls Sudeki nicht starten mag und beim Startbildschirm hängen bleibt muss der Patch1 installiert werden. Findet man massenhaft über Google. Anschliessend per Rechtsklick die Eigenschaften öffnen, unter Kompatibilität den obersten Haken setzen und im Menü direkt darunter "Windows 98 / Windows ME" wählen. Dann mit OK bestätigen.
- Cracks werden unter Vista/7 nicht benötigt. Die DVD im Laufwerk reicht völlig.

Damit sollte Sudeki auch 2010 mit Windows 7 wieder an's Rennen kommen.

GG GL HF!


----------



## MenaMeru (23. März 2014)

Hey Yoth,

dies ist mein erstes Mal in so einem Forum. Wie und wo finde ich denn nun die Datei?

Lg


----------



## Look (24. März 2014)

Yoth.de ist down, seine weitere, auf dieer hier verweist wäre hyperfunction.de gewesen, die lädt bei mir aber nicht, demzufolge würde ich es hier drüber probieren, da ist die Datei im Forum hinterlegt.

Sudeki unter Vista - Anleitung vorhanden aber... - Seite 2


P.S. Kleiner Hinweis, Sudeki ist bei Steam erhältlich, mein ja nur, wenn Du kein Bock auf rumgefummel hast, kostet halt nur noch mal kleines Geld.


----------



## MenaMeru (24. März 2014)

okay danke dir Ich schau mal nach


----------

